# Can this lure be salvaged?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I think so.

I pulled this lure up with my anchor the last day of Grouper season.









I don't have much to do so I'll try to refurbish it and photograph the process as I go.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Interesting .


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*First step.*

Mechanical removal of marine encrustation. I just whacked the lure on the board it is laying on and this much came off.









I whacked the bill area with a heavy bolt and the rest of the marine growth chipped off.









The lure looks like a Stretch 25 but I don't recognize the pattern. Maybe I'll shoot a photo to Mann's.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

It looks like it would still catch fish with some new hardware!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Not much sense going any further until I test the hangers*

I'd hate to have the hangers pull out with a good fish especially after I spent the time refurbishing the lure. Here is how I test hangers. Notice the old rings are still in place.

Testing towing harness and rear hook hanger. Five gallons of water plus the bucket is close to 50 pounds. 










Now I'll test the front hook hanger.










I just got an e-mail reply from* Lanny Deal at Mann's Baits*. This is definitely an old *Mann's Stretch-25* in a discontinued color. It must have worked because it has lots of teeth marks in it. Kinda hard not to lose lures when the bottom breaks straight up from 28 feet to 15 feet and is covered with coral..


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Go hang a fish with it!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Done deal.*

I decided to leave the color as is since this color is no longer available. It might be the hot ticket one day. 

Several years ago I refurbished the S-30 in the photo. I sanded the lure to remove nicks, filled scratches with JB-Weld then sprayed the entire white with Rustoleum primer. I sprayed the back fluorescent green with more Rustoleum. Next I coated the entire lure with clear epoxy and sprinkled holograph glitter in the wet epoxy. I seldom use the S-30 anymore since I fish shallow water.










I was amazed to find both eyes looking good. The Stretch series lures are mighty tough. I've probably pulled them 10,000 miles and have caught at least 2 dozen species on them from 6" to 300#.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Done*

I decided to leave the color as is since this color is no longer available. It might be the hot ticket one day. 

Several years ago I refurbished the S-30 in the photo. I sanded the lure to remove nicks, filled scratches with JB-Weld then sprayed the entire white with Rustoleum primer. I sprayed the back fluorescent green with more Rustoleum. Next I coated the entire lure with clear epoxy and sprinkled holograph glitter in the wet epoxy. I seldom use the S-30 anymore since I fish shallow water.










I was amazed to find both eyes looking good. The Stretch series lures are mighty tough. I've probably pulled them 10,000 miles and have caught dozens of species on them from 6" to 300#.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like a good pattern to me , I have a couple of them Mackerel color but not as detailed as that one... I like it !!!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd delete the double post but cannot figure how.


----------

